# basement floor drain issues



## ghent96 (Sep 10, 2009)

Pictures later.

This appears to be a cast iron floor drain. It has been a problem since first moving in 5 years ago. It has a white "ball" float down in the center, with about a 1" raised rim around the ball. This ball float apparently doesn't work for draining, since I can pour water in, push down the ball, and it doesn't drain. In order to get the floor drain open and have water from the heater/AC or rainwater leakage drain out, I have to unscrew a white plastic drain plug that sits at an angle in the side of the floor drain. (This previously had the AC condenser drain hose drilled into a hole on the top of the plug) ...doing that, of course, lets in all the nastly pooh-gas and often allows the washing mashine to overflow a little bit out the floor drain sometimes. It has been roto-rootered about 2 years ago, and that got rid of all the previous owners ...feminine hygeine products  We usually do CuSO4 crystals annually.

We're now in a big backup or clogged drain situation.

Is repairing a drain like this possible, or will we have to replace the whole thing?  There is old evidence in the basement floor of a previous owner cutting out all the concrete in 2 lines from the floor drain to the main stack, and the floor drain to the laundry stack. (a bit like a very wide V-shape with the floor drain at the point, in the center of the basement).

Yesterday we began Draino Gell.  Waited an hour. Rinsed. Put in enzymes down all drains. Waited 5 hours. Rinsed. Tried enzymes again.  Today I will try enzymes again, then consider calling Roto or trying to find a local guy.


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 11, 2009)

The white ball is a type of check valve to prevent flooding the basement in case of a back-up.. It is an addition to the drain pipe. Caustic chemicals rarely work on clogs. They eat a small hole in the clog and then drain away down the rest of the pipe, leaving a partial clog to start the process all over again. Enzyme drain cleaners stick to, and eat organic clogs. 5 hours is not really enough time for an enzyme cleaner. I think you need an auger run through the piping.


----------

